# Lupine Collars and Leads



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone ever heard of them? Lupine® Homepage I've used their collars before I prefer a metal buckle as opposed to a heavy plastic buckle on the collars. I have one of the keychains and had the collar and matching 6' lead for Debo at one time. I just decided to go check out their site and thought I'd share it with ya'll.

Katie (Xiakho), you would benefit from the 9" Training Tab, seen here Lupine® - Coolstuff for when you're out in the common areas with Bruno at your apartment complex (especially when entering/exiting your apartment). I was reviewing their newest products and saw this and thought of you.

Anyway, just wanted to share that with everyone... they picture several different breeds, but one looks to be an Am Bulldog, I believe.. can someone please confirm/deny that for me!?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Cool stuff! I use collars with paltic buckels all the time but my dogs don't pull so they can have pretty collars. The tabs are great ideas for training I use them all the time with new dogs.

That dog could be an AM bulldog or an AM bully hard to say sometimes they look the same.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

That's what I was thinking.. I couldn't tell the difference so I wanted to ask someone with more knowledge about the two different breeds. Asking is always better than assuming, right!? I can't remember the name of the brand I used to use all the time for my dogs in the past, but I always found them on base at the BX (Base Exchange), good sturdy 1" flat collars with the heavy duty metal snap buckles. I asked Lupine if they thought of using the metal buckles as opposed to the plastic and this is their response: 

Hi Beverly, thanks for contacting us!

Both the 3/4" or 1" buckles are far stronger than the dog in any leash-walking situation. There is no buckle that is 100% safe for tie-out, and we don't recommend any of our products be used in that situation. As far as the metal side-release buckles, their performance was significantly less than our 1" buckle in a dead-pull. In a real-world sudden-impact situation, the plastic's ability to flex slightly would be even better.

Buckle failure generally means either the buckle is damaged in some way that's not visible, such as a cracked female end (from play-biting), or because the collar has been used in tie-out, which allows for repeated, and much higher, stress to the hardware.

If you have any questions, or if I can offer any assistance, please let me know.

Thanks, and wags,
Tracy McCarthy
Lupine, Inc.

Now, I didn't tie my dogs out, but I didn't really have a problem with them pulling either. I just prefer the metal snap buckle instead of the plastic.. personal preference I guess. I feel more secure having the metal rather than the plastic.. ya know!?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The funny thing is I have had metal snaps bust just as often as plastic ones. I think it was because the collars are getting old but my old man Kaos always busted metal buckles. I mean the quick snap metal not the flat buckle collars.
The collars are pretty they are very similar to a local leash maker we have here but she has metal and plastic.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I like the Lupine collars a lot. They're guaranteed for life. If you ever have a problem with the collar just send it back to them and they'll replace it. I've never actually HAD a problem with the quality or construction so I haven't ever taken them up on the offer. Maggie is on her second "Flower Power" collar, but only cause the brightness of the flowers started to fade after multiple washings. (Sometimes in the dishwasher which fades stuff pretty quick...)


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I love the return policy on them, I had a dog chew one off another dog and I took it to the store and they gave me a new one! I really liked them


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I like them except I don't like snap collars. That's the only reason I haven't bought one yet.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I bought a few of their quick-release ones to use on my girls for times when I don't want them in their leather. I like that they guarantee their product, even if chewed.


----------

